# Wolves-San Antonio preview



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Preview: This six-game Wolves' homestand continues with a visit by a San Antonio team that has won 10 consecutive games and owns the NBA's best record at 38-11. ... The Spurs kick off a nine-game trip; both center Tim Duncan and guard Manu Ginobili traveled to Minneapolis but neither is expected to play. Duncan sprained his ankle and injured his knee during a scary fall in Saturday's 96-86 victory over Washington. Ginobili has an injured hamstring. ... Note the unusual start time for ESPN. ... Wolves forward Andrei Kirilenko on Tuesday was named the European Player of the Year. Past winners include Dirk Nowitzki, Pau Gasol and Tony Parker. ... NBA commissioner David Stern is expected to attend the game and will hold a news conference before it.
> 
> Players to watch: If both Duncan and Ginobili don't play, expect Spurs point guard Tony Parker to step forth. He leads the team in points (20.1 ppg) and assists (7.6) and ranks 11th and seventh in the NBA in those categories. He leads all guards in field-goal percentage at 53.4 percent. He is one of six NBA players to average 15 points, five assists and shoot 49 percent in his career: Walt Frazier, Larry Bird, Magic Johnson, Michael Jordan and Kevin Johnson are the others.
> 
> Injuries: Kirilenko is questionable. Wolves F Kevin Love (hand surgery), F Chase Budinger (knee surgery), G Brandon Roy (knee) and G Malcolm Lee (knee, hip surgeries) are out. Duncan is listed as day-to-day and Ginobili as doubtful.


http://www.startribune.com/sports/wolves/189945971.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Wolves are hanging with a Duncan-less Spurs team in the first half. Not sure if that's saying much. :laugh:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Someone needs to help Ricky find his shot.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Prince said:


> Someone needs to help Ricky find his shot.


I really expected him to come back with a much improved shot this season. His shooting has been very disappointing thusfar.


----------

